# Caseking-Adventskalender: Mionix NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse gewinnen oder mit 20 Euro Rabatt kaufen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking-Adventskalender: Mionix NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse gewinnen oder mit 20 Euro Rabatt kaufen [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking-Adventskalender: Mionix NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse gewinnen oder mit 20 Euro Rabatt kaufen [Anzeige]


----------



## killerrolle (1. Dezember 2011)

man kann hier doch eine mionix saiph 3200 gaming maus gewinnen 

und

die mionix naos 5000 gaming maus gibts billiger

oder liege ich da falsch?

grüße


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. Dezember 2011)

killerrolle schrieb:


> man kann hier doch eine mionix saiph 3200 gaming maus gewinnen
> 
> und
> 
> ...



Stimmt, Preis und rabbatiertes Produkt ist nicht identisch, habe es angepasst. Danke!


----------



## killerrolle (1. Dezember 2011)

kein problem, helfe gern


----------



## Spinal (2. Dezember 2011)

Weiß nun nicht ob der Thread dafür missbraucht werden darf, ist der CPU Kühler vom 2. Dezember (PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE CPU-Cooler - orange) gut?
Weiß jemand aus dem Kopf ob der in ein Coolermaster CM 690 II past?

Will nach Weihnachten auf Sockel 1155 umrüsten und sammel schonmal Teile 

bye
Spinal


----------



## derP4computer (6. Dezember 2011)

Spinal schrieb:


> Weiß nun nicht ob der Thread dafür missbraucht werden darf, ist der CPU Kühler vom 2. Dezember (PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE CPU-Cooler - orange) gut?
> Weiß jemand aus dem Kopf ob der in ein Coolermaster CM 690 II past?
> 
> Will nach Weihnachten auf Sockel 1155 umrüsten und sammel schonmal Teile
> ...


 Also ein Scythe Mugen 2 passt locker rein, vergleich doch mal die Größen.


----------



## Spinal (6. Dezember 2011)

Hey Danke für die Info. Habe mir das gute Stück zwar nun doch nicht geholt, aber die Info hilft mir auf jeden Fall im Falle eines Kühlerkaufs weiter. Selbst für den reduzierten Preis bekommt man nämlich schon brauchbare Alternativen. Ich habe auch die aktuelle PCGH hier liegen, wo der Kühler getestet wurde und echt gut ist  Habe den Test nur erst nicht gesehen 


bye
Spinal


----------



## massaker (8. Dezember 2011)

Und glatt habt ihr verraten, dass das zu gewinnende Produkt die Tastatur ist...


----------



## sam828 (13. Dezember 2011)

,,Falls Sie sich nicht auf Ihr Glück verlassen möchten, können Sie heute das Avexir Core Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8 GB Kit für *59,90 Euro *anstatt *59,90 Euro (10 Euro Rabatt)* erwerben!"

da ist euch wohl ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen


----------



## Driftking007 (13. Dezember 2011)

da hab ich mich auch grad gewundert ... 
scheint ja schon an saturn marketing zu grenzen ... Geil ist Geil


----------

